
The Creator of Google’s Self-Driving Car Now Competes with It - augb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602712/the-creator-of-googles-self-driving-car-now-competes-with-it/
======
augb
subtitle: "Robotics pioneer Sebastian Thrun is building an open-source
autonomous car."

